# Flying with My Mini



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello all!

We want to take Fozzie to meet my parents at our family cabin. For two generations we've had poodles at the lake, and I don't want to deny my mini this opportunity to splash, run, chase chipmunks, etc.

To do this, I'm going to have to fly with him, and while I don't plan to make a habit of flying with him in this case it's unavoidable (and I don't think I could enjoy myself without him--I'm sure you know what I mean!)

So, question...any recommendations for the types and sizes of cargo kennels for mini poodles? (He's pretty tall, very leggy, so he won't pass the "stand and turnaround comfortably" part of the in cabin requirement, sadly, even though he weighs just 13 lbs and is very quiet. ). 

And can you reassure me that this is safe? If the consensus is that it's not safe, I will board him here in San Francisco, but I really would like to take him if I can. 

Thanks in advance,
-a nervous FozziesMom


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Fozziesmom and welcome to the forum :wave:

It's nice to have another San Franciscan on board. :biggrin:
I think you should have no problem flying with your little one. I've never flown with my standards, but my shepherd and english setter went in cargo before without any problems. My havanese has flown with me under the seat of the plane but he much shorter than most mini poodles. I hope some mini owners can chime in and let you know if they were able to take their mini in cabin.

Good luck,


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

hi there and thanks! Yay another SF Poodle owner! (would love to talk to you to see if there are some poodle playgroups/get togethers in the area and if you have a groomer you particularly like!)

Thank you for the reassurance, gosh I need it!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

We have a vari-kennel Sky Kennel Deluxe. My mini is not quite 15 inches tall, he can stand up, turn around and lay down comfortably. We have the same kennel for our other dog and she's flown three times in it and had no problem. Some tips, freeze the water in the dish the night before. Also, you need to check with the airlines about your take off and destination and the temperature extremes. Some airlines won't fly pets between May 15th and Sept. 15th in cargo. We had military orders, so we were technically exempt from the rules, but we made sure our flights were always before or after those dates.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel just turned 4 months so i haven't flown with him yet. but i had flown with my miniature schnauzer multiple times and also he flew with me when i moved back to Hong Kong from AZ. he was not big but he was just a bit too tall to fit in under the seat. he had had no problem (even for the 20+ hrs trans-pacific flight). of course, the longer the flight is, the more planning is involved. and yes, do check with the airlines about the summer/temperature requirement. i had to re-schedule my flight from AZ for several times because of the heat wave.

Poodle Lover recommended several to me (thanks Poodle Lover, btw) and i took Nickel for his first grooming to By George last week and he did an excellent excellent excellent job! try to schedule an afternoon appt when George will be the only one handling your puppy.

i take Nickel to SmartyPup socials (they take puppies below 6 mths) and sometimes we go to the SF Puppy Prep playgroup. SFPP has playgroups for puppies and small dogs above 6 mths (but below 25 lbs). I like them both. 

have fun planning your vacation with Fozzie


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> (He's pretty tall, very leggy, so he won't pass the "stand and turnaround comfortably" part of the in cabin requirement, sadly, even though he weighs just 13 lbs and is very quiet. ).


Unless things have changed, there is no "stand and turn around" for the in cabin bags. Most dogs - unless they are very short - cannot stand up in them. I have several friends that travel with Italian Greyhounds (probably about the same size as Fozzie) in cabin. Just make sure your dog is comfortable being in the bag (won't fuss and scratch at the bag). You want to train him to go in the bag without a struggle.


----------

